# Cat Ear Haematoma



## Iwantakitten (16 September 2016)

My little Charl puss has a swollen ear! I've just noticed it tonight now I'm home and she has come up on the sofa for a cuddle. It seems very sore and there is a small amount of dried blood on the inside of her ear so maybe she has scratched it too hard; ear mites perhaps? She's not overly keen for me to look at it properly.

Does this kind of thing need the vet? I'm happy to book an appointment and take her but she gets very stressed in the car, makes herself sick and it's very sad to hear, so look to avoid if not necessary.

Thank you!


----------



## SusieT (16 September 2016)

yes it does -


----------



## chillipup (16 September 2016)

Sadly, I think it needs looking at by the vet too OP. Make sure kitty goes to vet on an empty stomach, may help a bit but I'm guessing she throws up due to stress of the journey. Hope all goes well for her


----------



## Iwantakitten (16 September 2016)

Ok no problem, that's what I thought but hoped I would be able to spare her the stress! Will book an appointment in the morning. Thanks both


----------



## Micropony (16 September 2016)

She's likely had some sort of blunt object trauma. I got my cat from a charity complete with a cauliflower ear and my vet explained that's probably what caused it. They guessed probably a glancing blow from a car or similar. Not painful for him now but they said it would have been at the time and should have had prompt vet attention. Hope you manage to get your girl sorted in the morning x


----------



## Iwantakitten (16 September 2016)

Thanks for the advice micropony, I certainly don't want her to be in any pain or distress and wouldn't like to think I could cause her to get a cauliflower ear by not having her seen and treated so off to the vets she must go!

I've just had a better look and she also has a small dried blood spot on the outside of her ear and the OH said he heard cats fighting early this morning so perhaps she has been in a scrap. Both our cats are bruisers but more so the other one. Thinking she may have been knocked by a car would be the stuff of nightmares so I'll just assume she has been defending my honour


----------



## Micropony (16 September 2016)

Well my chap is certainly none the worse for his scrape long term and I think his special ear gives him character! I am sure your cat will be just fine x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 September 2016)

If it was a scratch or bite, it could be an abscess and the Vet will probably want to lance it, if it is that.


----------



## Iwantakitten (19 September 2016)

Thanks all for the advice, she has been to the vet who has shaved her ear and drained the abscess. Looks like a bite wound so she has had some antibiotics and metacam. I have been advised to clean it with dilute hibiscrub and take her back if it gets worse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 September 2016)

Hopefully she'll heal up with no reoccurrence.


----------



## Micropony (20 September 2016)

Thanks for the update, glad she's doing okay x


----------

